# Possible suspension problem



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like you have the same issue that XtremeRevolution had.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sb-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise.html

Time to schedule with the dealer's service department.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did it feel like wheel shake at all?
I'm thinking we have crappy struts.

So how long was the drive?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

no wheel shake, just a pop and the feeling of the strut compressing[same as if the you went over a bump], although i doubt it actually compressed. It just had that feeling.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Back on Monday/Tuesday this week I made an 823 mile trip from San Jose, CA to Tuscon, AZ. Anywho, at random times/speeds anywhere from 30-90mph, the suspension will make a random "pop" or "bang" noise that I can feel, even on a nearly perfectly smooth road. It happens in groups, almost like it spazes or thinks i'm going over more than one bump. For instance, one time I hit a little bump on the highway[enough that you could feel it], and it felt like the suspension was going over 5-8 bumps after the first one, but it was on smooth road after the first one. Now I will say however, that from 90-115[hehe ] the suspension works perfectly fine without any flaws. Now I do have the 2012 model year and so i suspect a faulty suspension batch, but could it be anything else? And if it is the suspension, is there anything that I can do looking at it to see if something is wrong to know if its just me or if I can take it into the dealer?
> 
> Oh, and one last thing, it primarily happens on the front right wheel. It also happens on the front driver's wheel, but not as much as the passenger side. And it never happens on the rear wheels[or at least I haven't noticed it].



Smurfenstein,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> no wheel shake, just a pop and the feeling of the strut compressing[same as if the you went over a bump], although i doubt it actually compressed. It just had that feeling.


Do what the guy above said and check out my thread, then take your car in to a dealer. To my knowledge, this problem affected all Chevy Cruzes manufactured before December of 2011.


----------

